# Average price



## Gymshark (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi, what's an average price rental long term for a 2 bedroom apartment / condo.
Cheers


----------



## Havoline (May 12, 2008)

I am letting a 2 room apartment (with a study) for S$3k monthly, 1 year lease. Distance from city is 20min bus rides, not near any MRT, but convenient enough as its sub-central region.


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

You can get HDB 2 bedroom apartments (renovated) from $1,800 per month depending on the area. 

If you're happy to 'live like a local' and in Homelands areas you might be able to get cheaper. 

I've found that for about SGD2,000 per month you can get a very nice, fully-furnished HDB apartment in the Toa Payoh area which has two MRTs and a little 'mini-town-centre' for all your daily needs etc ... 

Of course if you've got money to burn you can spend up to 8,000 per month on a penthouse in a new building 

n


----------

